# Good Luck w/ New List...



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I hope all rank high on their top choice for employment off the new list. I know we can all view it come tuesday, so I am sure it will be a day a both anticipation and thought. It is kinda of a bummer though with all the budget problems cities and towns are facing.....but who knows, there is always I hope. I wish you guys and gals the best.

Shawn


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Does anyone know what exactly they will show? I ask because we have 4 selections.....Do they show all lists or just our first pick?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You can see your standings for each of the choices you selected, your rank, vet status and residency and how many are tied in with you. For example:

Boston

1 Joe Schmoe Boston DVET 
2 Jill Schmoe Dorchester VET
3 Jack Schmoe Brighton CIVILIAN
3 Jane Schmoe Westwood VET
3 John Schmoe West Roxbury CIVILIAN
4 Jerry Schmoe Boston CIVILIAN
4 Janice Schmoe East Boston CIVILIAN
5 Jeff Schmoe South Boston CIVILIAN

and etc.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

6. Juan Schmoe
7. My uncle is the city's lawyer and will sue your AZZ if I don't get this job Schmoe
8. My mom is having an affair with the Mayor so I'll be the city' first pick Schmoe
9. For the last year an ahalf I've been on another list but now since this town is hiring I'm switching right before the city calls for the list Schmoe
10. I'm really just a mail-person schmoe looking for a better uniform so I took this test.
:lol: :lol: 

GOD BLESS THE CIVIL SERVICE!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Holy wow, seems like I need to marry into the Schmoe family to get a job around here


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Juan Schmoe...

Exactly, Phil. That's the way the civil service standings should really appear with all those damn Schmoes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

And dont forget 

Sweet lips and Knee pads schmoe :L:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Am I just checking it too early or is the HRD homepage not listing the standings today?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

So far mikey there has been nothing.....but what do you expect for 50 dollars.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

HRD must have read my mind...they just went on. OK time to see if Maine's hiring...


----------

